#  Schulmedizin >   Knieprobleme. Quadrizepssehene? >

## Dascha

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin neu hier und hätte eine Frage zu meinem Knie.
Es ist nämlich so, dass ich öfters Schmerzen empfinde und seit einiger Zeit festgestellt habe, dass sich eine Delle oberhald meiner Kniescheibe befindet. Hat es etwas mit der Quadrizepssehne zu tun? Ich meine auch meine Kniescheibe wäre etwas nach unten verschoben. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! 
LG
Dascha

----------

